# Iberogast Does Wonders



## isweetpea (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so thankful that I found this website in March 2013. I read a number of posts about taking iberogast for IBS-C, and I had never heard of it before. I searched the internet and ordered a bottle, and it has done wonders for me. I have been taking this since the end of April before every meal and sometimes before a snack. Since then, the only times that I have had any problems with gas pains and bloating is when I forgot to take a dose before eating. In this case, iberogast didn't get rid of the pain after I ate and had symptoms, but everytime I take it before meals, it prevents the symptoms. I am 52 years old and have had IBS-C since I was a teenager, and iberogast is the only remedy that has helped me.


----------



## BentNBroken (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing; this looks like a very solid product&#8230; and considering I've researched and/or tried 50-70+ products in my 8 year battle w/ IBS, I don't often find something that isn't similar to things I've already tried.

I've managed to keep my [solid] constipation issue in check, but my biggest battle right now is with air (gas)&#8230; I have a very strange but terrible gas problem: my gas is caused by NOT eating; AND, to make matters worse it's prevented/relieved completely by eating. As a result, (by eating to escape/relieve the excruciatingly painful gas), I've gained weight and it's been a battle not to gain more, let alone shed the 10 lbs I need to lose.

Anyhow, it would be interesting to know if this product works to prevent gas build-up in a situation where the gas occurs from not eating like in mine, but I doubt I'll find answers unless I try for myself&#8230; few people seem to experience this crazy symptom. 

I'm really glad you were able to find something that works. Digestive issue flat out suck. The 3-4 weeks of top notch quality sleep I got by eating until I didn't feel any hunger/pain were not worth the full blown IBS flair up&#8230; OR the 10+ lbs. that I gained.


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

BentNBroken, I totally understand the gas issues. If you are a social person I am sure it is worse. It is for me and I suffer badly from Social Anxiety issues. When I know I will be around people, except my husband, I go for a walk and let go of all the gas I can. Just let it rip or push it out as you walk. It will not build up quite as bad around others. I got really tired of having to excuse myself to the bathroom constantly to pass gas. Holding it in is painful and if you do pass it you worry about odor or sound. The walk does help me alot.


----------

